# Software de electronica en linux



## yukardo (Ene 6, 2008)

Saludos

Alguien sabe cuales son los software de electronica que se pueden usar en linux que sean parecidos a orcad y a proteus.


----------



## Paloky (Ene 7, 2008)

Creo que el Eagle, tiene su versión para Linux.


----------



## perik (Ene 7, 2008)

Chungo kubata...
  Si el eagle tiene su version para linux pero para simular circuitos no he visto nada que merezca la pena.


----------



## pic-man (Ene 9, 2008)

Para crear esquematicos y PBCs en linux utilizo EAGLE, pero como ya dijeron para simular circuitos no hay mucha variedad en linux. La version 5.12 de Electronics Workbench funciona sin problemas usando wine y sirve muy bien para circuitos sencillos, sin embargo para circuitos mas avanzados no conozco ninguno que funcione.


----------



## elpardela (Ene 27, 2008)

Hola, saludos cordiales, acabo de llegar por aqui y os puedo recomendar un software en mi opinión muy bueno y que tiene versiones para Linux y para Microsoft. El software se llama KICAD, lo tengo instalado en Suse 10.2 y va de maravilla.

Seguid este enlace.

http://www.lis.inpg.fr/realise_au_lis/kicad/

Espero que os guste.


----------



## somar (Jun 5, 2008)

elpardela dijo:
			
		

> Hola, saludos cordiales, acabo de llegar por aqui y os puedo recomendar un software en mi opinión muy bueno y que tiene versiones para Linux y para Microsoft. El software se llama KICAD, lo tengo instalado en Suse 10.2 y va de maravilla.



En efecto, va muy bien Kicad sobre linux, pero no se a que se refiera yukardo con parecido a proteus y orcad, si es programas que simulen circuitos, no se, lamentablemente no utilizo, y Kicad no es un simulador, si lo que necesita yukardo es un programa para esquemáticos y diseño de PCB's, enhorabuena, Kicad es mi primer opción y mi mayor recomendación.

Gratuito.
Libre.
Tutorial en español.
Puedes crear tus librerías.
Te da una vista 3D de tu proyecto al final.
Puedes (mediante otro programa) realizar los objetos 3D que necesites y no vengan en Kicad.
Lo puedes utilizar en Linux y en Windows.
Es actualizado constantemente.
Sus archivos son compatibles en todas y cada una de las versiones del programa (incopatibilidad que no me agrado en proteus).


----------

